# Sinister Scents



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried "SinisterScents" for a smell effect for their haunt?? I am interested in the burning flesh scent and had wondered if the product was any good. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We actually just visited the haunted house that sells this stuff.
They had a few different scents throughout their haunt and it was awesome!
They have a new product which is a liquid that you add to your fogger juice and when your fogger goes it sprays out the scent as well.
We got a bottle of that and I can't wait to test it out!
.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I am sooooo happy to hear that!! The place from which I received the information literature is in Schraumbur, IL. Was that the same place you went??

I was thinking about putting it in one of my foggers but I may just buy the little fan for one particular room in our barn!! May make the effect a little stronger. What do you think??:devil:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sinister scents only has a few scents available as fog additive. I think they have their "mildew" smell, which is like an old basement, and a damp earth smell, and something like the forest. And I'm not sure but I think there's also an incense smell. The others (and there are many, many, many others) are all in solid pellet form in a little bag that air blows through to disperse the scent.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I kind of want to try the Haunted House one, make the house smell old...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

EEW rotting flesh. That is just sick. Well at least its not burning flesh. LOL. I like the old house smelling one. That might be cool.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I've had a little difficulty ordering. They sent me their brochures but without any pricing or order forms. They did email me but I would much rather deal with Paypal via the net. I definitely am getting the burnt flesh for my morgue room. May add to the "ambience" don't you think???


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Finally! Another sense to scare! The only problem is it makes everything spell like that probably so things might get smelly where you store your props


----------



## Ken Spriggs (Aug 7, 2007)

*Smells*

Hello....this is Ken I am one of the folks that sells Sinister Scents
We own Dream Reapers...that is the haunt that someone mentioned going to.

The smells are in a beaded pouch that when air passes through the pouch.....the air then smells like the scent....as soon as you stop the air the smell disapears. Very similar to the BUGS LIFE show with the stink bug.

Your props should not smell from this application.

The fog additive is in 4 scents right now
Gothic....church incense
Rainforest....damp earth
Mildew......no explanation needed there
Forest....pine and evergreen with a splash of dirt

Sorry about your ordering issue

Just list out what you want on an email....we will call you for a credit card #
Charge the card the same day it ships.
We aren't out to scam people....we have been around for over 8 years and we aren't going to be going anywhere for at least 6 more years (lease runs out then). So if you have questions or you would like to order....drop us an email
[email protected]


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Ken! You don't by any chance have any sample sizes do you? I'd love to give a few a test to see if they'd work for my display.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think your best bet would be the beaded pouch route or have that as a emergency extra what happens if crap the fog machine broke or it raining something like that.
I believe they do have the little machines for the fan effect also


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I wasn't trying to insinuate that you guys were trying to rip anyone off. I just feel more secure about ordering from a secure site. Never know who is lurking besides the legitimate vendor. I wanted to see a price sheet. I am interested in "scenting" a 10'x 8' room with the burnt flesh for approximately four hours. Also I would like to know how much I would need for a fogger (in general) for the same amount of time!! Also I would be interested in the fan to disperse the scent. I eagerly anticipate any information.......


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

i am interested too depending on the length of time a bag lasts - i just want it in a reletively small - 10 x 15 max room but i have a pro haunt that will be open roughly 4 hours for 13 days - - - how long will these bags last? thanks for any feedback - riley


----------



## Ken Spriggs (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hmm*

The fog juice is .5 ounces per 1 gallon of juice

The beads will last from 8 to 15 hours strong then start to lose the scent.
You can prolong the death by placing in a sealed bag every night.

There are tons of ways to use the packets...the lenght of usage depends on how much air you force through them.

We suggest.....to get the donuts which are $30 each
You get about the same as you would if you buy 3-4 small packets
When the smell starts to fade mix up the beads and he fresh ones come to the top and more smell.

The units for dispersion? I would love to get rich off of taking your money.
Here is a tip from ME....go to menards, lowes, depot....anywhere that sells fans. Look for a Stanley yellow fan or one that has variable speeds.
Take the donut and a ziptie strap the donut to the intake and boom....stench.

Everyone in this business is very creative.......all you need is an air supply and you can do some strange cool stuff with the scents.
Example: On an animatronic you have a powere supply...a trigger....and the air....we sell a unit that you hook to the trigger for a trigger, then t off the air to our unit. You can have a prop that launches bad breath while moving when your customers activate the trigger

I don't get on the boards much....I will try and keep stopping by
If i don't stop here for a while and you have questions......
Use [email protected]


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I know this is an old post but did anyone ever get these and try it? Namely the fog additives? I'm curious as to what Frankengrave smells like.

FYI - HauntedProps.com now sells it.

-TM


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I used them last year and I was very satisfied. (The haunt workers weren't so much!!  Hahahahaha!!!) I bought the burning flesh and dead rat. Went to WalMart and bought a cheap little oscillating fan and it worked very well. I will most likely be reordering this year!!


----------

